# Easy Root -Android 2.3.6 & ICS - CASUAL [One-Click][Windows][Linux][Mac][Beta]



## AdamOutler

Warning
The Motofail Exploit is proven to work.

This is a beta test of CASUAL. CASUAL is an easy way to deploy ADB scripts on Linux, Windows and Mac in a single package.

Downloads and Instructions
*You will need:*
CASUAL Motofail Package: http://www.mediafire.com/?8mmj8fd528pj0jd
The latest version of Java: http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
Note to Windows users: install drivers http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1539192

*Operating CASUAL Motofail/RootICSRAZR*
Run with right-click-open *or* from a prompt: java -jar path	o\Motofail-CASUAL-PublicBeta1.jar
Put your device into Development/Debug mode
Select "Root with RootICSRAZR" for ICS or select "root with Motofail" for Gingerbread.
Click the "do it!" button
This will install the su binary, busybox and the SuperUser.apk

*Also Included*
This package also includes an option that allows you to type any single word (no spaces) from your computer onto your Android device. If you are already rooted, please test this.

Images:
Windows:









Ubuntu:









Reporting Issues
Please leave DETAILED feedback. I would like the CASUAL log to solve problems. Click About>Show Log>Copy to Clipboard and paste it into here. But don't forget to use CODE tags.. EG. [codeblock_31bee800904cbd4393fec967f3e144b1]

At this point in the development cycle of this application, anything you consider an issue will be considered an issue and a will be resolved if you provide some sort of valuable feedback.

Any responses like this are not valuable.


some stupid guy said:


> It don't work


Here is the type of valuable responses I am looking for. 


Some guy with good tastes said:


> I think the xxx should be wider





A guy with a technical problem said:


> I have a problem when running Motofail on XXX platform... It keeps XXX when I XXX. Here is the log
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> log


Please provide valuable feedback.


----------



## AdamOutler

About
CASUAL stands for Cross-platform ADB Scripting, Unified Android Loader. It's a packaging system intended for use by developers to make deployment of scripts and what-not easier. It's been in development for two months and this is its first public release.

Look at the project page here: android-casual - Cross-platform ADB Scripting Unified Android Loader - Google Project Hosting
Check out the progress here: Changes - android-casual - Cross-platform ADB Scripting Unified Android Loader - Google Project Hosting
Get the code here: Source Checkout - android-casual - Cross-platform ADB Scripting Unified Android Loader - Google Project Hosting

Known issues
Mac affected: Certain devices (nook tablet) are not recognised by CASUAL
Linux affected: No known issues
Windows affected: No known issues
All Platforms Affected: no known issues

WontFix: CASUAL will run slowly on Java 1.6. It is designed on Java7. Java7 is currently in development and not ready for distribution by Oracle yet. CASUAL is ahead of it's time









Features to be added: CASUAL could use internal flow control. Scripting command $ON is a planned feature. eg.. $ON "File not found", HALT, "please report this error"

Changelog:
Beta 1: initial release http://www.mediafire.com/?81yjgbdvibccjfu
Beta 2: Added RootICSRAZR Exploit script (support new ICS exploit) http://www.mediafire.com/?l4bm9bcg8mszuen
Beta 3: Fixed Windows 2x launch requried. Fixed double description of script upon script change. Added Superuser.apk to RootICSRAZR http://www.mediafire.com/?8mmj8fd528pj0jd


----------



## AdamOutler

2000+ downloads. No reported issues other than incorrect version of android.


----------



## carlsanderson1986

I know it's a motorola exploit just thoguht I would confirm it doesn't work on LG P940 lol

Welcome to CASUAL Beta
Beta tests are conducted to gain real-world information
Please leave constructive feedback.

--Root With RootICSRAZR--
---------------------------------------------------------------
Made possible by 
Saurik 
Who ported the explot to Android and RAZR 
Thanks to 
Max Lee 
DooMLoRD 
I used your zergRush packages and modified them for mempodroid
---------------------------------------------------------------
[*] This script will: 
(1) root your device using mempodroid 
(2) install su binary: 3.0.3.2 
[*] Before you begin: 
(1) install adb drivers for for your device 
(2) enable "USB DEBUGGING" 
from (Menu\Settings\Developer options) 
(3) connect USB cable to PHONE 
---------------------------------------------------------------

--- STARTING ----
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE
--- pushing mempodroidfailed to copy 'C:\Users\Carl\AppData\Local\Temp\CarlTEMPCASUALFE8D63BC\Root With RootICSRAZR\mempodroid' to '/data/local/mempodroid': Permission denied
--- pushing sufailed to copy 'C:\Users\Carl\AppData\Local\Temp\CarlTEMPCASUALFE8D63BC\Root With RootICSRAZR\su' to '/data/local/su': Permission denied
--- pushing scriptfailed to copy 'C:\Users\Carl\AppData\Local\Temp\CarlTEMPCASUALFE8D63BC\Root With RootICSRAZR\root.sh' to '/data/local/root.sh': Permission denied
--- correcting permissionsUnable to chmod /data/local/mempodroid: No such file or directory

"--- executing mempodroid and script/system/bin/sh: /data/local/mempodroid: not found

"--- Installing Superuser.ap pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk

Success

3490 KB/s (843503 bytes in 0.236s)
"All Done!"


----------



## Dirtbag_Mags

I have an XT912, adb works, get this message....

--- STARTING ----
--- WAITING FOR DEVICE
--- pushing mempodroidfailed to copy 'C:\Users\Carl\AppData\Local\Temp\CarlTEMPCASUALFE8D63BC\Root With RootICSRAZR\mempodroid' to '/data/local/mempodroid': Permission denied
--- pushing sufailed to copy 'C:\Users\Carl\AppData\Local\Temp\CarlTEMPCASUALFE8D63BC\Root With RootICSRAZR\su' to '/data/local/su': Permission denied
--- pushing scriptfailed to copy 'C:\Users\Carl\AppData\Local\Temp\CarlTEMPCASUALFE8D63BC\Root With RootICSRAZR\root.sh' to '/data/local/root.sh': Permission denied
--- correcting permissionsUnable to chmod /data/local/mempodroid: No such file or directory

"--- executing mempodroid and script/system/bin/sh: /data/local/mempodroid: not found

"--- Installing Superuser.ap pkg: /data/local/tmp/Superuser.apk

Success

3490 KB/s (843503 bytes in 0.236s)
"All Done!"

Back to Droid Razr

But its not rooted!!! Any ideas?


----------



## cleancasey

AdamOutler said:


> About
> CASUAL stands for Cross-platform ADB Scripting, Unified Android Loader. It's a packaging system intended for use by developers to make deployment of scripts and what-not easier. It's been in development for two months and this is its first public release.
> 
> Look at the project page here: android-casual - Cross-platform ADB Scripting Unified Android Loader - Google Project Hosting
> Check out the progress here: Changes - android-casual - Cross-platform ADB Scripting Unified Android Loader - Google Project Hosting
> Get the code here: Source Checkout - android-casual - Cross-platform ADB Scripting Unified Android Loader - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Known issues
> Mac affected: Certain devices (nook tablet) are not recognised by CASUAL
> Linux affected: No known issues
> Windows affected: No known issues
> All Platforms Affected: no known issues
> 
> WontFix: CASUAL will run slowly on Java 1.6. It is designed on Java7. Java7 is currently in development and not ready for distribution by Oracle yet. CASUAL is ahead of it's time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features to be added: CASUAL could use internal flow control. Scripting command $ON is a planned feature. eg.. $ON "File not found", HALT, "please report this error"
> 
> Changelog:
> Beta 1: initial release http://www.mediafire...81yjgbdvibccjfu
> Beta 2: Added RootICSRAZR Exploit script (support new ICS exploit) http://www.mediafire...l4bm9bcg8mszuen
> Beta 3: Fixed Windows 2x launch requried. Fixed double description of script upon script change. Added Superuser.apk to RootICSRAZR http://www.mediafire...8mmj8fd528pj0jd


Your program turned it self back on....even the java....ran on my computer all night...task manager wouldn't close it and had to uninstall everything by the date of install....the java update and this....so I just thought i'd let you know and I'm wondering if all my banking and passwords have been compromised....good thing I'm handicapped from a wreck last year....almost homeless and def broke....nothing in the bank to take....I just wonder why your program turned itself back on....and then wouldn't turn off....and I had to uninstall this crap from date of install.....on the bright side...it did root my friends phone but the safestrap wont work....it just pulls up a dimmed out cwm guy with the arrow curving under


----------

